# Got Lucy on the treadmill!!



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I finally got Lucy over her fear of the treadmill and now she cant get enough of it!! I've tried a couple times since she turned a year old and she was always scared to death of this thing. She wanted no part of it. I'd get her close to it and turn it on and she'd bolt. The site of the treadmill would send her running. I think it was the noise that she didn't like, but whatever it was, she didnt like it. After several attempts i pretty much gave up and figured it wasn't a battle i was going to win.

Now this dog isn't your typical dog in terms of energy. She's absolutely nuts if you ask me. She needs tons of exercise or she's an absolute maniac. When i say tons of exercise, i'm talking a good 2-4 hours per day of mental and physical stimulation just to keep her somewhat calm.

Now with all this rain we've been getting, this dog is getting stir crazy in the house. I take her for walks, but it's tough with this weather to walk anywhere and stay somewhat dry. I don't know what made me think of it again, probably a dog whisperer episode, but i figured i'd give it another shot and i wouldn't take no for an answer.

I go get her and put her in the room with the treadmill and just turn it on and she bolts. I go get her again and get her close and she bolts. I pick her up and physically just plop her down on the treadmill and she attempts to run but i dont let her. I just hold her by her collar, nothing too physical because she's my baby, but i hold her in place so she has to walk. She's very timid and doesn't really know what to do, but she slowly starts to walk with it. She tries jumping off a couple times, but i just plop her back on. Very slowly, she gets less and less timid. After about 5 minutes of this, i stop because i don't want her going to long for her first time and i praise her for what a good girl she is. I of course reward her with her favorite chicken jerky treat. She's a happy girl because she knows she did something right. This was about a week ago.

Fast forward to today, she's a treadmill addict. I say, "Lucy, wanna go on the treadmill" and she bolts straight to it. She runs full speed to the treadmill and just waits for me to turn it on. It's so funny. I never thought this day would happen, but it's here. For the last week i've been giving her about 20-30 minutes of walking and jogging on it and she loves it! It's really nice because i work nights and when i get home she goes nuts with her energy and it's tough because i'm exhausted. I get off a 8 hour shift at 2am and all she wants to do is play. I still play, but this gives her another way to release that energy when it's too late to do anything else. 

I'm so proud of her, you have no idea. Of course, she gets a nice chicken jerky treat immediately after each session, so i'm sure that helps the cause too. This doesn't take away from any of her training, fetch, walks, playing with other dogs, etc. It's just another thing i add on to her daily routine and it's great. Anything that drains her energy is a good thing. I'm so proud of my little girl for getting over her fear.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's so awesome that she's now a treadmill dog! Sometimes I wish I had a treadmill so that when it's raining, I have a way to exercise them. I hate the rain...lol


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY Lucy! That is great, I am glad she has overcome her fear of it, I would love to have one of those in my house!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's some pics of the little monster on the treadmill. Sorry about the blurry pics... took them with my iphone.


----------

